
Cooking the Cuckoo's Egg - hachiya
http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/2011/04/cooking-cuckoos-egg.html
======
jakewalker
I can pick up and read Cuckoo's Egg anytime and re-read it and every time it
is just as exciting. If you haven't read it, you should.

Also, the NOVA documentary is available on YouTube, viz.:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1swbLfrP6g>

Worth watching (but read the book first!)

------
pnathan
The Cuckoo's Egg was the first real computer book I read. I went home and
tried Unix commands on my DOS 6.21 286.

I read it years later - this time understanding what was going a _wee_ bit
better. Still a good book.

It was and is a great book.

The presentation linked is also pretty interesting. To me it has a ring of
_Psychology of Programming_ , wherein the same issues are found endemic to the
situation for decades and decades.

------
iuguy
The Cuckoo's Egg is a fantastic book and definitely worth a read for
regardless of forensic interest. It's very well written and a great story.

The slide author is one of the most knowledgeable experts on incident response
today, his blog[1] is definitely worth a read now and again.

If you want to see what large scale operations look like today, the Ghostnet
report[2] makes for compelling reading.

[1] - <http://taosecurity.blogspot.com/>

[2] - [http://www.scribd.com/doc/13731776/Tracking-GhostNet-
Investi...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/13731776/Tracking-GhostNet-
Investigating-a-Cyber-Espionage-Network)

------
there
if you haven't read the book, you may not want to look at the slides because
it basically spoils the entire thing.

if you _have_ read the book, you may be interested in the movie 23 (not the
jim carrey movie "the number 23") which tells part of the story from the other
side.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_(film)>

